# HD 6750 vs HD 6670??



## sumsave (Oct 1, 2011)

hey im planning to buy a new graphics card from HD 6750 and HD 6670...
please suggest which 1 is better??

and in my area price of HD 6750  is 5.7k and HD 6670 is 4.8k please suggest which to take...asap

my config:-
x6 1055t 
4 GB ddr3


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 1, 2011)

HD6750 is better out of the 2.

But if possible get the HD6770. The prices you have posted are very good, so if u can get the 6770 for very little more than 6k then it will be more vfm. 

Also mention your PSU and monitor size/resolution


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2011)

HD 6750.if you can increase your budget a bit then i will suggest 6770.in which resolution you are going to play games?


----------



## sumsave (Oct 1, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> HD6750 is better out of the 2.
> 
> But if possible get the HD6770. The prices you have posted are very good, so if u can get the 6770 for very little more than 6k then it will be more vfm.
> 
> Also mention your PSU and monitor size/resolution



still not decided about PSU i posted a thread also..can u help me with dat also ???
my screen size is 19 inch and resolution 1440*900

bcz in this forum only i heard dat 6670 preferable dats y  i want jst knw about da difference...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 1, 2011)

which thread?
BTW 6770 my recommendation


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 1, 2011)

HD 6750 is the best out of the two....

u can compare most of the GPU's specs here 

Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

1440*900 is easily handled by 6770


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 1, 2011)

Avoid *CoolerMaster* PSU.
Get the FSP sagaII 500W PSU @ 2.1k
or corsair cx430W v2 @ ~2.1k

It can handle upto HD6850 with ease. So you will be safe and also allow for future upgrade to a more powerful card.

Get HD6770. For ur monitor, it will run all the latest games maxed out, except for 2-3 games


----------



## mithun_mrg (Oct 1, 2011)

i would recommend op  to go for 6770+GS600 in case u want to cfx in future

here r the comparisons
Radeon HD 6670 (OEM) vs Radeon HD 6770 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

Sapphire HD6670 Ultimate, HD6750 & HD6770 Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## sumsave (Oct 1, 2011)

Piyush said:


> which thread?
> BTW 6770 my recommendation



hers is a thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/146984-suggest-smps.html


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

my suggestion is also to get a FSP Saga II 500W PSU + a HD6770 from brands like MSI or Sapphire.


----------

